# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  The Common Cold

## Otherside

Seriously. I hate it. And it's the middle of summer as well. Why do I have to get the cold in summer?

Well, at least I can not do much today and just try and kill this thing.

----------


## Lizzie

Summer colds are the WORST.  ::(:  Feel better.

----------


## molokini25

Well, yes by the end of the summer everyone gets cold. Just take care and do not forget "wear a jacket" magical tip  :;):

----------


## L

I have allergies and sinuses problems ALL year round - it is like a cold ALL the time - it really sucks  ::(:

----------


## SmileyFace

> I have allergies and sinuses problems ALL year round - it is like a cold ALL the time - it really sucks



Is this hay fever that you have, by any chance? Because I have hay fever all year round and this is exactly how it goes lol. Lately, it's been very hot and windy here (awfully dry weather) and that really gets my allergies flaring up like a motherfudger.

----------


## L

> Is this hay fever that you have, by any chance? Because I have hay fever all year round and this is exactly how it goes lol. Lately, it's been very hot and windy here (awfully dry weather) and that really gets my allergies flaring up like a motherfudger.



Ah, yeah I guess hey fever comes under allergies but its not always that. Like right now I'm lying in bed and I have a slightly runny nose which will clear once I get up and iv just gotten over a week and a half of a constant blocked nose. I should be on antihistamines/ antibiotics but I refuse to take them as it clears itself at some point. I have an allergy to my own sweat lol where I beak out in hives and a really ichy rash when ever I exercise in the cold.

----------


## Otherside

I have no idea if what I have is the common cold or just hayfever/allergies. I'm beginning to suspect allergies. This has been going on way too long for a cold. I really do not like taking meds, but, I've sorta given into it now and just decided to take something.

----------


## Misssy

A lot of people 80% of people are allergic to dust mites. Not sure if that is having any impact, also laundry detergent perfumes can do it.

----------


## Otherside

Turns out it is an allergy to something. I've been prescribed nasal spray (Beconase)  for it by my doc, and that seems to be having a MASSIVE impact on the amount I'm sneezing. It could well have been detergent. I can't use a lot of types of detergent anyway due to the fact that they cause my skin to break out in a not so nice, irritating rash.

----------


## harshita

summer cold are so much worst..  I think 90% people are suffer from this. great forum. I don't like take medicines  and i hate this medicines. I got irritated when i had cold. really so much informative post. 
thanks

----------


## kc1895

I hope you didn't catch the cold from sitting next to an extremely talkative friend while eating your lunch, and since they are sitting so close and talking so loudly, they are constantly spitting in your food (as your hand gets wet) without even realizing it.  :raining:  :blah:

----------


## 1

The cold is currently finding it's next victim.

----------


## Ironman

> Turns out it is an allergy to something. I've been prescribed nasal spray (Beconase)  for it by my doc, and that seems to be having a MASSIVE impact on the amount I'm sneezing. It could well have been detergent. I can't use a lot of types of detergent anyway due to the fact that they cause my skin to break out in a not so nice, irritating rash.



Antihistamines!  ::): 
They block our allergic reactions to things  ::): .  I had one of my eyes puff out in irritation and I had to tell people it wasn't pink eye!  I got actual pink eye three times in a four years period and know the difference.....my eyes were watering clear, for one and there was only crustiness in the morning like most people with allergies.  Fortunately, the swelling went down with antihistamines.....this spring has been brutal in the east - all wet and tree pollen going sky high, almost off the charts!  That's what I am allergic to in the spring.....the yellow dust accumulation on my car proved that!

----------


## Kirsebaer

And here's another victim of this years' common cold outbreak. Fun times...

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I got the cold a few weeks ago. It wasn't too bad. I was starting to get sick a few days ago but it never turned into more than a light cough. It's spring, I shouldn't have to be worrying about getting colds  :damn kids:

----------


## kc1895

Airborne or other vitamin supplements has always worked for me. But it has to be taken early enough.

----------

